# Apartment in Athens wanted



## drew (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all,

My girlfriend and i will be moving to Athens in the next 2 weeks and we'll be there for 5 months.

Does anyone know of good estate agents that will be able to help us rent a place for this short a period of time or... just on the off chance, does anyone have a 2 bedroom apartment they are looking to rent out? I can but dream  

Thanks guys


----------



## artemisth (Jul 23, 2011)

*2BR apartmens for rent*

Hi I have this 2BR apartment available for short term:
82m2 two-bedroom apartment situated on the 1st floor of a multiplex is very convenient to transportation (Panormou metro station 100m close and access to multiple buses - even night bus).
The apartment is in a quiet neighbourhood but also very close to shops, supermarkets, cafes, bars and restaurants. 

The unit is fully furnished with modern furniture and appliances:
* 1 double bed
* 2 single beds
* sofa bed with true matress that can sleep 2
* dinning table
* armchairs 
* A/C unit and central heating
* TV, a DVD player
* Washing machine - iron & ironing board. 
* Large refrigerator, stove, dishwasher
* Dishes, kitchen utensils, linens
* High-speed internet connection 




drew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My girlfriend and i will be moving to Athens in the next 2 weeks and we'll be there for 5 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## drew (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi there artemisth

I sent you a message about the apartment, please could you send me a few more details. Area and some photos fit possible?

thank you


----------



## artemisth (Jul 23, 2011)

I have no way to send you pictures and I am not allowed to send a link yet...


----------



## poppie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Rentals*



drew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My girlfriend and i will be moving to Athens in the next 2 weeks and we'll be there for 5 months.
> 
> ...


Hi Drew, try this site for rentals there are quite a few
justlanded


----------



## drew (Jun 1, 2008)

poppie said:


> Hi Drew, try this site for rentals there are quite a few
> justlanded


thank you! finding it quite hard to get somewhere so all help is very much appreciate!!


----------



## drew (Jun 1, 2008)

artemisth said:


> . I have no way to send you pictures and I am not allowed to send a link yet...


if i was to send you my private email address would you be able to send me a link? thank you for the help, by the way


----------



## artemisth (Jul 23, 2011)

drew said:


> if i was to send you my private email address would you be able to send me a link? thank you for the help, by the way


Sorry Drew,
but the apartment was rented yesterday.
there are sites you can look
expatriates com
craigslist gr


----------

